# Tesco Deal Vouchers



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Having decided not to use Dover / Calais anymore. We have close to £1,000 in converted Tesco Deal Vouchers.

They have our Family Names on them, but as I have used other travellers vouchers names on my crossings, I was thinking of putting them up on ebay.

Anyone faced any problems with this?

TM


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

See http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-98761-.html - might be able to do a deal with him?

Dougie.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Hi

Strictly speaking, you Tesco/Eurotunnel vouchers are non transferable.

If you have £1000 worth, then you can send them back to Tesco Dealtime at Croydon - use registered post - and you will get the points put back onto your Clubcard account. These will be sent to you the following quarter as Tesco vouchers.

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Tesco*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Strictly speaking, you Tesco/Eurotunnel vouchers are non transferable.
> 
> ...


Thanks Russel,

Would rather have the money so I can pay for my Alternative.

TM


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Hi

Well if you were to get a refund on the tunnel tokens, ie Clubcard points, then the vouchers that you receive the next quarter with your Clubcard statement can be sold on Ebay - usually at roughly double the face value.

So if you have £250 worth of Tesco vouchers, they are now worth £750 in deals, so probably worth £500 on Ebay

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Deals*

Even now it is only 3 x value?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Well put it this way.....if I needed £750 worth of Tesco deals, I would pay £500 for them! They used to trade at around 2.5 times face value when the tokens were worth four times the face value.

With such a large amount it is better to split them into small doses on Ebay though. Wait for a free listing day or something, but make sure you put a reserve on.

I got rid of my Airmiles on Ebay!

Russell

Edit - watch this item as a barometer of the market place. Perhaps just after Christmas is not the best time.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/tesco-clubcar...Trave_Vouchers_Coupons_LE&hash=item45f7a19de0

I would cerrtainly take the first step though and send the tunnel tokens back to be recredited to your Clubcard account if you are definitely not using them. Note the new points will be valid for two years after being recredited, so it might be worth waiting for any new deals that pop up.


----------

